# Endgültige Kaufentscheidung



## He-Man (14. Dezember 2008)

Guten Abend Leute,
ich hab mich jetzt intensiv mit der Thematik befasst - großes Lob an euer Tutorial - und steh jetzt vor der endgültigen Entscheidung zwischen folgenden Rädern:
WTP Addict
Stolen Heist 2008
Eastern Element 2008
FBM Heathen
oder UMF Brad 1

alle zu finden unter: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/BMX/BMX-Bikes:::405_471.html
oder: http://www.oldschoolbmx.de/epages/1...s/15513768/Categories/Kompletträder/Freestyle

Mehr Geld ist einfach nicht drin für mich - also welches von denen sollte ich nehmen, oder: von welchem auf jeden fall die Finger lassen?
Vielen Dank und noch nen schönen Abend!


----------



## Daniel_D (16. Dezember 2008)

Normalerweise poste ich ja nicht mehr hier aber das Kinderforum ist down... 

Keine BMX Räder von einem MTB Onlineshop. Die Kompetenzen sind da gleich null. Alles, was über wegschicken und Geld kassieren hinausgeht, kannst du da vergessen. 

Auf keinen Fall das UMF. Das hat völlig überholte Parts (39er Kettenblatt, Standard Heatset, 13t Schraubkranznabe) und ist mal eben 2 Kilo schwerer als andere Räder in seiner Preisklasse. Allein schon, dass die Größe des Rahmens angegeben ist (10,5")... Typisch MTB orientiert, das Ganze. MTB Firmen, die noch nebenbei ein paar BMX verkaufen, statten ihre Räder so aus wie vor 3-4 Jahren. Daran erkennt man sie sehr gut. 

Nicht das FBM, das hat keinen kompletten CrMo Rahmen. Außerdem ne Tektro Bremse

Das Eastern hat miese Felgen (Weinmann) und keine gedichtete HR Nabe (steht nicht da, bin ich mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass ich das woanders gelesen habe)

Das beste von denen ist das 09er Addict. Das hat einen full CRMO Rahmen, vernünftige Felgen, gedichtete Naben, eine Geometrie mit Wohlfühlfaktor, ist recht leicht, hat ne gute BRemse, die von Anfang an zieht und ist nach wie vor das beste Rad in diesem Preisbereich.

Das 08er Stolen ist etwas altmodischer konstruiert, deer Rahmen dürfte etwas schwerer sein. Dafür hat es super Reifen und Bremshebel (Odyssey ist eine der beliebtesten BMX Teile Marken) Ansonsten ist es dem Addict ähnlich. Ich bin es aber noch nie gefahren, es kann durchaus sein, dass die Geometrie nicht vergleichbar ist.

Hm hast du dir denn nicht das Heater für 499 angesehen? Das war 2008 vergleichbar mit dem WTP Phoenix http://www.parano-garage.de/item.php4?ItemID=8308 und ist für den Preis einfach Wahnsinn. Die 899 sind keine Phantasie, das Rad ist den Preis auch wert gewesen. Also wenn es momentan ein Schnäppchen in BMX Onlineshops gibt, dann ist es dieses Rad. 

Ich hab das mal dazugerechnet, weil du beim Addcit nicht explizit 08 geschrieben hast. Das 09er kostet ja auch 489 Euro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr Puky (16. Dezember 2008)

besser könnt ich dir auch net helfen XD


----------



## holmar (16. Dezember 2008)

und warum sparst du dir den post dann nicht?


----------



## Sweet.Loue (18. Dezember 2008)

also das addict ist gut bins auch schon gefahren aber das 09 die haben diesen mördeer rise diese neuen lenker von wtp sau gut  
wollte mir auch erst das kaufen aber hab mir dann doch das recon 09 gekauft von wtp 
fand ich nochn ticken geiler weghen den abschraubbaren breakmounts


----------



## Stirni (18. Dezember 2008)

hab gehört wer ein 09er wtp kauft,kriegt nen satzzeichen set+Rechtschreibungsskill gratis dazu!


----------



## gmozi (18. Dezember 2008)

holmar schrieb:


> und warum sparst du dir den post dann nicht?



Als ob DEIN Post nun besser war ... iwie schon komisch, dass hier in den letzten Tagen so viele Nicht-BMX er blödes Zeug posten.

Ansonsten wurde ja alles Wichtige gesagt. Thema gegessen?


----------



## heup (18. Dezember 2008)

´`


----------



## heup (18. Dezember 2008)

gmozi schrieb:


> Thema gegessen?


gegessen bestimmt..aber offensichtlich noch nicht verdaut


----------



## lennarth (18. Dezember 2008)

ahahahahahahahahahahahahaha ich lieg ja am boden vor lachen,was ein schenkleklopfer,DU kannst ja mal mit den worten spielen man,echt der hammer.


----------



## He-Man (20. Dezember 2008)

es ist das heater geworden, vielen dank für die hilfreichen tipps.

und jetzt ist das thema endgültig gegessen und verdaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gabs (20. Januar 2009)

plz ein paar meinungen dazu, da dies der einzige thread ist wo es auftaucht.. =)


----------



## heup (20. Januar 2009)

hä? wozu?


----------



## qam (20. Januar 2009)

Ich kenne eine Person, welche Edith nicht mag!
Schrecklich, oder?


----------



## heup (20. Januar 2009)

ich kenne eine person, die edith mal benutzen sollte


----------



## qam (20. Januar 2009)

Du kennst dich? Krass!


----------

